# Re-retiring



## tnthomas (Apr 30, 2017)

I retired in 2012 after 26 years service.   I took care of some health issues, and was the better for it. 

 But, I felt a need to return to the workforce, so in April 2015 I took a job with the state, doing what " I do", 

and did for the previous 26 years.  I wanted to put in 5 years to "vest" in the state's retirement system, which would

not be a huge amount for 5 years service, but would help pay the bills.         However, I recently discovered that in the

particular union bargaining unit I belonged to, the vesting time period is* ten* years.   Oh, that's a deal-breaker.

So, I started taking a closer(much closer) look at Social Security, and Medicare.   Turns out that I  can receive a portion of 

my S.S. pension.  The Windfall Elimination Provision will take $428, because I have a county civil service retirement.

After several forays at learning about Medicare, and talking to friends and family, Medicare looks "do-able", and so I feel 

comfortable with the idea of not having a job, with group health coverage and such.

I've been thinking alot about how I don't see enough of  my son and daughter+granddaughter , or my older brother and 

sister-in-law.

So, I'm going to give notice to work here soon, my target date of leaving employment and returning to retired life being the 

end of June, this year.

      I'm ready now.


----------



## terry123 (May 1, 2017)

Sounds good.  Enjoy your time to reconnect with family!


----------



## Wintermint (May 1, 2017)

All the best. I didn't have much choice as there were huge rounds of redundancies following the election after the financial crash of 08. I got early retirement and the same pension I would have if I had stayed on until 65, but I went at 60. I live comfortably, have no financial worries but it was much much too early. I could easily have stayed on and enjoyed at least three or four years more. Even so I was one of the lucky ones at the time.

All the best on your 'real' retirement!


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 1, 2017)




----------



## AprilT (May 1, 2017)

Enjoy your re-retirement Thomas.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2017)

Good for you, time to enjoy yourself, your lovely family and your life!  :cool2:


----------



## Shalimar (May 1, 2017)

Enjoy, Thomas!


----------



## ronaldj (May 1, 2017)

enjoy, I am right there with you, retired in 2009, and took job at the local hardware in 2012, last week was my end ....now I have re-retired.


----------



## tnthomas (May 1, 2017)

Thanks ya'all!    I really think that I have the right perspective on all of this.    I was never bored in my previous retirement, like some people thought.   Perhaps hyper-vigilant would be a more accurate descriptor.

I'll have time to do some things I want, like a few classes at the local college: psychology, computer programming, maybe take [yet another] Spanish course to brush up & improve my fluency.

I'll also have time to do...nothing, and revel in that.


----------



## Don M. (May 1, 2017)

I retired at age 60, and retirement has been great.  The secret, IMO, is to find something that interests you, and dive into it.  Eat properly, get plenty of exercise, stay active....and retirement can be quite good.  OTOH, laying around watching TV, and putting on weight, etc., can make for some miserable times.


----------

